

One gene appears to regulate the brain’s ability to form new memories - robg
http://www.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/hippocampus-memory-genes-1222.html

======
zerostar07
Original article: <http://www.sciencemag.org/content/334/6063/1669.abstract>

Long term memory formation presumably involves protein synthesis, which
depends on a number of transcription factors and other molecules. Up until now
the most studied transcription factor is CREB, which has been shown to
enhance, inhibit, and direct memory in cells, depending on the manipulation.
They now identify one gene, but it's not the only one; there's probably many
other factors, proteins and second messengers involved. Similar results of
npas4 knockout have been reported in the amygdala:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0023760)

------
Serentiynow
I wonder if it is possible to make a drug that activates the Npas4 gene. A
smart drug that would make you remember better could help old people. People
who have great memory might more easily activate the Npas4 gene. Could this be
measured?

~~~
ams6110
Ever read _Flowers for Algernon_?

~~~
jaylevitt
Read it? Hell, I live it every day. I just never know which half of the book
it's going to be.

------
amirmc
Off topic: I'm really happy that the pic is of a scientist who is _not_ in a
white coat.

------
omarchowdhury
What is a gene?

~~~
kghose
A gene is a molecular unit of heredity of a living organism.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gene>)

